

A Robot That Balances on a Ball  - dataminer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI06lujiD7E

======
ColinWright
Previous discussion, now closed, provided for information, but any new
discussion will need to happen here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1308014>

It's also been submitted at least two other times, so there might not be much
more to say that's new, but feel free to pitch in!

